# Touring Scotland North from Fort William



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Evenin' All

We have now decided to Tour Scotland having seen the prices of ferries to Ireland !!!!

We intend to travel north from Fort William right up to John O Groats, for approx two and a half to three weeks, can anyone recommend sites we should use and places we should see. Going early April next year, with possible ferry to Stornaway for a few days.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You will be spoilt for choice over wild spots,but,if you need a very nice site,"Bunree"C.C. at Onick? through Glen coe,just before Fort William,set along the shore of a sea going Loch,super. Oban is a very nice place,i dare live there,LOL. Best of luck.
Ted.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Bunree, Onich is a lovely site and you can fish in the loch right from your door if wanted. 

Then there's a site near Kyle of Lochalsh called Morvich very picturesque

Good idea to go out of midge season as well :lol:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I did Scotland last April/May, my blog is on MHF site.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Fort William - John O Groats*

Hi, you will be spoiled for choice! If you stop at Fort William the Glen Nevis site is fantastic. It is big but not commercial and extremely well kept. Youi can sit watching the walkers going up and down Ben Nevis, marvellous walks from site, beautiful scenery. About under an hour South from Fort William is Glencoe a must-see if you are in the area. Just over an hour from Fort Williams is the beautiful Arisaig and its gorgeous white sands. On up to Mallaig and you can get a ferry to the Isles of Eigg, Rhum and Canna. There are a few sites at Arisaig and almost all sit on the beach and all are lovely. Going North I would drive through Wester Ross, wonderful scenery and lots of small campsites, lovely beaches. Further again, the lovely wee town of Ullapool is worth a stop, I prefer the site on the way out of Ullapool, sorry can't remember the name. Northwards again Clachtoll is a lovely small site with another smashing beach. From there you can walk to the Old Man of Stoer, a good coastal walk that takes you past a lighthouse till you reach the stack itself. I can't remember the details but this area is famous for caves and geological finds. Then, right at the top of Scotland is Durness. I love the site here, Sango Sands. Sits on a cliff looking out to sea. Beautiful beaches in the area. From Durness you can take the small (very, very, very small and quaint) ferry out to Cape Wrath the most North Westerly point of the British Isles. When you get off the ferry a rickety old school bus awaits to take you up to the lighthouse, a great run full of wonderful scenery, wildlife and some history. Round the top of Scotland the scenery never disappoints - Tongue, Bettyhill etc. Keep going and you wil come to Dunnet Head campsite and you can go out to the "head" which is actually the most Northerly point on the British mainland, not John O Groats as most people think. Probably the most disappointing part of all this is John O Groats itself, a big anticlimax being not very pretty (my opinion of course) but worth visiting to tick the box. Some of these places are on my blog. Hope this is useful.

http://www.tinascamping.com


----------

